# What to name my gecko



## alan2296 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have recently bought a gargoyle gecko and i haven't been able to pick a name for him yet. Can somebody give me some suggestions on what to name him?? he is a grayish/bluish gecko with orange spots


----------



## hierodula (Sep 17, 2012)

How about Rocky?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 17, 2012)

THOR


----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 17, 2012)

Goliath (like the character from the old Gargoyles cartoon).


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 17, 2012)

I got this!

Jude!


----------



## agent A (Sep 17, 2012)

Mr. Geck-wreck


----------



## kotomi (Sep 17, 2012)

Spot, duh....

seriously, have you decided on a name for him yet? I love Geckos!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 18, 2012)

Name him Tye haha, that was the name of my gecko that died two days ago. he was my first ever pet, i got him for my fifth birthday ( he was 2 weeks old when i got him). I am almost 16, he was an old guy. Sadly in his last few months he lost his sight and i had to rub the food against his mouth until he would eat it. He was a trooper and i loved him a lot. It would be an honer in his name.

But i realize it is a lame name (hey, i was 5 when i named him lol) but it would be cool.


----------



## automeris (Sep 18, 2012)

i vote for Geico so that you can tell people that he's the Geico gecko!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 18, 2012)

I think Shieldmantid should win the name game!

Plus since Tye lived so long the name would be good luck!!!


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 18, 2012)

i



kotomi said:


> Spot, duh....
> 
> seriously, have you decided on a name for him yet? I love Geckos!


Me too, and I'm deciding between thor and tye


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 18, 2012)

Osama


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Osama


  

Let us know when you decide, post pictures!


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 19, 2012)

i think I'm gonna name him thor, actually i told the guy who recommended the name on this thread that name to him

pics:


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 19, 2012)

he developed a lot more color in the past few days. And i know that they change color when they are on colorful objects, but he is on a light object and he is a dark color.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome gecko!


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 20, 2012)

so do you guys think the name fits him, or should i pick a different name??


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 20, 2012)

What about Judethortye???


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 20, 2012)

Osama bin Thor


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 20, 2012)

i think I'm gonna stick with Thor, but thanks for your very creative names


----------

